# Exim4: alle einkommenden Mails forwarden



## apric (10. März 2007)

Habe folgendes Problem und komme auch nach einer kompletten Nacht des Herumprobierens nicht weiter:

Ich will alle eingehenden Mails auf meinen Server (vServer, Debian 3.1) an meine private Mail weiterleiten (in meinem Fall GMX), sodaß mir Leute z.B. an "hilfe@mydomain.de" Mails schicken können, und ich nicht extra eine komplette Mail-Hierarchie auf dem Server aufsetzen muß, sondern simpel diese Message vom Server als Forward auf meine private Adresse bekomme.

Das würde soweit auch funktionieren, wenn nicht GMX eben solches gesperrt hätte (da vServer -> kein FQDN usw.), das Forwarden an sich klappt wunderbar.

Mails direkt vom Server selbst versenden geht einwandfrei und diese kommen auch an.


Was ich nun bräuchte:

Alle eingehenden Mails werden als neue Mails verpackt (inline oder als Anhang) und explizit vom Server an meine private Adresse verschickt.

Quasi müßte sich Exim dazu nur den Inhalt und die Empfangsadresse der Mail krallen und diese in eine neue Mail packen, und zwar mit meiner privaten Adresse als Empfänger.

Das könnte z.B. so aussehen (Message Body):



> ursprüngliche mail an: hilfe@mydomain.de
> 
> inhalt: ...




Ich bin mir bewußt, daß es auch weitergehende Maßnahmen betreffend SPF usw. gibt, aber das wäre in meinem Fall schon wieder Overkill.
Ich hatte schon mit Header-Rewrites herumgespielt, aber dabei kommen nur unqualifizerte Sender- und Empfänger-Adressen heraus.



Läßt sich das ohne zig andere Tools direkt mit Exim bewerkstelligen?



Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------

